# Is lauching for a bite genetic



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I ask since Vitor seems it's a good idea to run out of his kennel and launch at my upper bicep to bite me. The more I knock him down the harder he comes. His puppy rush consits of jumping at me full speed from a few feet away. Many dogs just run into you but he launches. He has not been taught any biting on a person either so his target of the upper body has me wondering if it's genetic along with the launching?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

how else is he gonna take you down and control ya ??? which just might be genetic...


----------



## Tamara Champagne (Jan 20, 2009)

Not sure if it's genetic or not, but my 8 month old Mal puppy "Sloan" does this same thing. I have tried to discourage it, but the more pissed off I get, the more excited he gets...hence more launching lol

Glad it's not just me with the flying puppy


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

At least you can see it comming lol. I hated the unexpected calf bites.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

My young Rotti does too especially after I dry him off from a swim.... I consider this a comibination of pent up energy. He once launched himself off the porch right itot my shoulde good thing I saw him laucnh or he would have knocked me right overr.

My breeder feels it is a sign of dominance and not allow him to put his mouth on anyone.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I ask since Vitor seems it's a good idea to run out of his kennel and launch at my upper bicep to bite me. The more I knock him down the harder he comes. His puppy rush consits of jumping at me full speed from a few feet away. Many dogs just run into you but he launches. He has not been taught any biting on a person either so his target of the upper body has me wondering if it's genetic along with the launching?


I think most of it is genetic. You can teach a dog to jump, but in the true launchers it is genetic. A lot of dogs from Rudie Pegge lines have this trait. Sounds like you got a fun pup


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

which bicep is he genetically wired too? that is the important thing :twisted:


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I think a lot of it is genetic. My pup is the same way, he just seems wired to really want to come up top.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

a friends mali...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I think being a firebreather is genetic. You sure got one of those on your hands. HA HA !


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I think being a firebreather is genetic. You sure got one of those on your hands. HA HA !


I don't think I've seen nothing yet!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You need Kevlar undies ! ! !


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

seems to be the consensus, and is it a bad idea to knock him down when he does it?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What, and piss him off ? LOL


----------



## morris lindesey (May 2, 2009)

Yes.. it is genetic.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

yup, genetic. Look at his uncle Spike's attacks. We only had to learn Spike to take the bicep instead coming mid-chest.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> yup, genetic. Look at his uncle Spike's attacks. We only had to learn Spike to take the bicep instead coming mid-chest.


What do you guys make those chest guards out of? I need to make one...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Matt Grosch said:


> seems to be the consensus, and is it a bad idea to knock him down when he does it?


And ruin a good puppy? Just endure it...if he's old enough just tell him NO. When he may bite (on the decoy) it will fade away on you.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> What do you guys make those chest guards out of? I need to make one...


hard plastic.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: We only had to learn Spike to take the bicep instead coming mid-chest.

Need a new type of suit so that you don't have to have them bite the bicep.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

I use a odenary riding west for chest guard. I use it when we do muzzle work and curage test. You are mobile in it and it protects wery well.
Its like 50-80$ and it last forever.










You can get it in any store that sells stuff for horses.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

that vest is good for under your clothes for muzzle work, but what Joby and Dick/Selena are talking about is hard plastic to block the access to the chest when the dog is coming in, this is to teach the dog to target the correct place (in this case, the bicep). With the vest you pictured here the dog could still bite it (and would bite it for sure). The need something that is stiff, like a trash can lid to block access to the chest.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Ahh ok thanks. I just thaugt it was for protection.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I ask since Vitor seems it's a good idea to run out of his kennel and launch at my upper bicep to bite me. The more I knock him down the harder he comes. His puppy rush consits of jumping at me full speed from a few feet away. Many dogs just run into you but he launches. He has not been taught any biting on a person either so his target of the upper body has me wondering if it's genetic along with the launching?



It's because you smell like an old spice man...............


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> It's because you smell like an old spice man...............


You may be on to something Ted. :lol:


----------

